# Swing on a Tree



## vipgraphx (Jan 5, 2012)

I was cooking some steaks last night and realized that one of my lights burnt out and one shifted casting this spotlight looking lighting on the swing on the tree in the back. I did a 6 exposures on this one using manual. There was a shadow on the ground from the  swing and I spot healed it out. I just thought this was an interesting image. You can see some smoke from the steaks I was grilling. I thought it gave it a fog like filling. I defiantly think night HDR is a lot harder than day time HDR. 




treeatnight by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Compaq (Jan 5, 2012)

Six exposure to capture that? That's excessive, imo. I'm guessing 60% of the frame is pitch black. The dynamic range in this picture is not high (though the DR in the original scene may have been).

The problem is that this isn't a HDR image - on the contrary. You may have tonemapped it, but it's not HDR.  


edit: is that who I think it is  in your avatar......?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 5, 2012)

What Compaq said. There's not enough tonal range to really warrant a HDR image. The composition is nice, but I probably would have enjoyed the photo with a single exposure much more, and not a tone mapped image. I feel that the tree branches directly above the swing are too bright, and could be burned a little bit to draw more emphasis to the swing itself.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 5, 2012)

Compaq - I here what your saying about not enough dynamic range. And yeah that is justin beiber I came across this add for a 40 year old virgin with beibers face. I found it very funny.

o hey tyler - The branches are bright I did not like this part as much myself. This is where the light had shifted and produced the spot light on the swing . I will give it a shot with both your input and perhaps try a regular photo with one of my exposures and see if I can get a much better result. 

thanks

Edit. here is the a single image of one of the exposures ( we have artificial grass so it has a bright green look to it not edited)




tree with swing by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Compaq (Jan 5, 2012)

Imo, the grass is better in the original, and the tree is better in the tone mapped one. (that is, I don't like those bright branches, as mentioned).

Also, in the tone mapped one, there are "burning trails". I see this in the "noisy" areas and the "clean" areas.


----------



## MissCream (Jan 5, 2012)

I can see everything in the background, I can also see where you burned the places that were brighter.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 5, 2012)

MissCream said:


> I can see everything in the background, I can also see where you burned the places that were brighter.



I saw the sign, It opened up my eyes
I saw the sign
Life is demanding without understanding


----------



## MissCream (Jan 5, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > I can see everything in the background, I can also see where you burned the places that were brighter.
> ...



No one's going to drag you up to get into the light where you belong...

Also,
How could a person like you bring me joy?


----------



## Bynx (Jan 5, 2012)

If you can, shoot an HDR for real. Make a really long exposure for everything having turned the light of the swing off. Then for a second exposure shoot for the lit swing. Your first shot is quite eerie. Instead of a kids swing imagine having a hanging noose there with that lighting.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 5, 2012)

Bynx said:


> If you can, shoot an HDR for real. Make a really long exposure for everything having turned the light of the swing off. Then for a second exposure shoot for the lit swing. Your first shot is quite eerie. Instead of a kids swing imagine having a hanging noose there with that lighting.



HAHAHAHA did not even think about that but yeah now I see that could be a noose...:lmao:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Instead of a kids swing imagine having a hanging noose there with that lighting.



YEAH, yeah, I can see the noose. With Justin Beiber in it!

Justice for real music would be my title   :lmao:


----------



## Bynx (Jan 5, 2012)

Is that ever a weird comment. Is it Justin Beiber's fault that so many people buy his music? Now if you said you'd like to see those millions of his fans swinging I can understand that. But its not Bieber's fault he is so popular.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 5, 2012)

Well ibthink it's safe to say let's call this picture a dud!!


----------



## Bynx (Jan 5, 2012)

I wouldnt say its a dud at all. Its a neat, different look at a kids swing. Some day you could look back at it with nostalgia.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 6, 2012)

I like it, but think it could stand a healthy crop. May I?


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 6, 2012)

Sure


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 6, 2012)

Cool!

I really like focusing the lonely swing smack dab in th center of a square crop. I think it's more powerful, and brings more emotion to it. I think the square aspect helps this.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh, I would try to darkening the bright branches at the top if you can. They are a little distracting.


----------

